# 3000 couacs from Nil-the-Frogg



## Trisia

*HEADLINE NEWS*

*Scientists discover strange new type of frogg, appartenant à la classe des Foro-Batraciens*
_
Les traits qui vous aideront à__ distinguer ce frogg:_
 never forgets to open congrats threads for others.
 very talented artist (if you don't believe me, try checking out this)
 very helpful when you're pretty much stuck. Like I am right now 
 gets his little paws everywhere on the forum, posts in a frenzy (that would explain the 3000 landmark)
amazingly nice and friendly
blushes quite easily (see photo next to name )
Carefully mix 'em all up and make a great forerofrogg. Add onions, celery, bell pepper and green onions. Best served cold.


----------



## wildan1

Nil, be careful about letting witches, goblins and others like Trisia toss you into a cauldron to make some magic French potion. We need you on the Forum for a long time yet! Congrats and keep up the great posts!

wildan1


----------



## nichec

I have never tried cold frog soup before, hmmmmm......But I think I prefer to have you alive (waiting for a kiss from a pretty princess ), just to satisfy my childish imagination of those fairy tales  Hopefully you won't become another Shrek 

Congratulations! (before I forget it all together )


----------



## DearPrudence

Il vaut mieux pas que je dise ce que je faisais avec les petites grenouilles quand j'étais petite ...  
Mais bon, bon posti quand même


----------



## pieanne

Congratulations, Nil, for your 3.000! 
It's always a pleasure to meet you here, may you stay long!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

*THANK YOU ALL!!


*​ Couacs, indeed!



Trisia said:


> never forgets to open congrats threads for others. I wish it was true... I could even forget my own anniversary!
> very talented artist (if you don't believe me, try checking out this) I've known a few artists and learned modesty. This is really just a hobby.
> 
> very helpful when you're pretty much stuck Sorry, but I'm stuck with your link.
> gets his little paws everywhere on the forum, posts in a frenzy (that would explain the 3000 landmark) Oh! I now understand why the forum is sometimes so slow and slimy.
> amazingly nice and friendly I can be a pest in my bad days, too.
> blushes quite easily (see photo next to name ) True.
> Carefully mix 'em all up and make a great forerofrogg. Add onions, celery, bell pepper and green onions. Best served cold. Don't forget a pinch of ginger.


@wildan1: French potion? I wonder what it could be...  Don't worry, though. I've known witches for years now.



nichec said:


> I have never tried cold frog soup before, hmmmmm......


Me neither. But frog legs in fricassee with garlic and parsley are a must.



nichec said:


> But I think I prefer to have you alive (waiting for a kiss from a pretty princess ), just to satisfy my childish imagination of those fairy tales


Well I'm neither a prince nor a princess but I'm charming. I know this because last time I asked about the greenness of my biggest pustule the answer was: "Hum... well... _Charming_! That's it, _charming_."

@DearPrudence: Il vaut mieux ne pas préciser ce que je faisais aux escargots ou on ne pourra plus me considérer comme "amazingly nice and friendly".

@pieanne: Well, if I'm away for a long time without a word, you can bet something bad happened (although it may just be an Internet or computer failure).


----------



## pieanne

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> @pieanne: Well, if I'm away for a long time without a word, you can bet something bad happened (although it may just be an Internet or computer failure). Oh yes... Same for me here... Aarrgghh!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est toujours un plaisir de lire tes histoires au fil de tes fils. 
Voici une mini-énigme pour la route :
« Witch reads quotes! » 

(Je hais la vérité contenue dans ta signature cependant !  )


----------



## Suehil

I'm late! I'm late!  Oh, how could I be so inattentive!  It doesn't mean that I don't value your contributions, your help and your convoluted creativity.

Nil, *CONGRATULATIONS*!

Sue


----------



## Calamitintin

Nil est-il daltonien ? 
Bravo pour tous ces petits posts .


----------



## zazap

Lâche-pas la patate comme on dit...
Tu vas les avoir, les 3333 posts. Surtout si tu m'aides, hein?
Non sans joke, c'est un plaisir de te lire et de participer dans les mêmes forums que toi. (En plus tu risques rien avec moi, je suis végétarienne)
BON POSTI!
zazap
​


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> C'est toujours un plaisir de lire tes histoires au fil de tes fils.


Oh! Serais-je encore plus locace que je ne croyais?



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Voici une mini-énigme pour la route :
> « Witch reads quotes! »


Alors là... J'avoue que mon pauvre neurone ne doit pas être orienté comme il faut...



KaRiNe_Fr said:


> (Je hais la vérité contenue dans ta signature cependant !  )


J'en ai une plus gentille: "Seuls les idiots et les économistes peuvent croire à une croissance infinie dans un monde fini." Je ne me rappelle plus l'auteur, hélas.



Suehil said:


> I'm late! I'm late!


Now, Sue, I know you promised me a surprise, but it will exceed all my expectations if you happen to be a white rabbit with a pocket watch.  You're not late at all: I've not reached the 4,000th.



Calamitintin said:


> Nil est-il daltonien ?
> Bravo pour tous ces petits posts .


J'adôôôôre le rouge! Daltoquoi?



zazap said:


> En plus tu risques rien avec moi, je suis végétarienne)


C'est gentil pour nos écosystèmes.  De toutes façons, je vous aiderai si je peux.

@Nichec: vous n'êtes pas la seule à fantasmer!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Quand on rentre de vacances et qu'on a loupé plusieurs postiversaries, on rame pour faire d'une pierre deux coups, alors Full Tilt Frog 

_ Bravo pour ces 3000 (et quelques) posts Nil _​


----------



## SwissPete

Que pourrais-je ajouter, sinon félicitations et remerciements ?


----------



## Nicomon

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> ... but it will exceed all my expectations if you happen to be a white rabbit with a pocket watch.


 
Will a black and white rabbit with a pink bow do?  Désolée du long retard... j'étais partie te magasiner la parfaite pocket watch. À moins que tu ne préfères cette jolie horloge de table   ou bien celle-ci? 

Bravo pour ces 3XYZ posts Nil!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Punky Zoé said:


> Quand on rentre de vacances et qu'on a loupé plusieurs postiversaries, on rame pour faire d'une pierre deux coups, alors Full Tilt Frog
> 
> _ Bravo pour ces 3000 (et quelques) posts Nil _​


Je viens de voir ça dans le fil dédié à Tilt. Impressionnant, vraiment impressionnant.



SwissPete said:


> Que pourrais-je ajouter, sinon félicitations et remerciements ?


Eh, c'est déjà pas mal!



Nicomon said:


> Will a black and white rabbit with a pink bow do?


Dunno, go ask Alice.
De bien belles pendulettes, mais sans vouloir vous offenser, elles n'iraient pas très bien dans le décor dépouillé (quoi que capharnaumantesque) de mon modeste appartement.

Merci à tous pour vos mots doux!


----------

